# Russian bombers fly around Europe



## Red-Dot (Nov 23, 2015)

I can only imagine Putin riding a bomb down Slim Pickens style!


Russian bombers fly around Europe to strike Syria in 8,000 mile show of strength


----------



## Brill (Nov 23, 2015)

Damn carbon footprint!


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Nov 23, 2015)

Nothing like a little dick measuring to start the week.


----------



## AWP (Nov 23, 2015)

8k miles without a tanker? Interesting.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 23, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> 8k miles without a tanker? Interesting.


Buff can go 12,000 with a small bomb load.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 23, 2015)

Tu-160 is pretty cool. Too bad it is filled with Russian electronics and piloted by Russians.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 23, 2015)

The new "cold war". This went on almost daily when I was in USAFE. We did similar stuff and took note of reactions from the then USSR. Putin is just being Putin, at least he hasn't taken off a shoe and pounded on his desk at the UN. He's much smoother than earlier Russian leaders. His meetings with obama have not gone well for obama.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 24, 2015)

I would be impressed, except that we've got more F-35's that fly than they have 160's.


----------



## AWP (Nov 24, 2015)

I moved some posts to the ISIS thread in Modern Conflict.


----------

